# Help please



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

I have a weak kid







I've given this

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

How old? Size? Breed?


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Has the kid had any colostrum? That is the best medicine for weak kids.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Nutri drench can kinda burn throat ..... I would give vit b ... Also needing more info
Age feed schedule amount other symptoms


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Also bought this








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Born yesterday morning
Just very weak
Showing to interest in eating
Going down hill fast


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Is he warm? When you put your finger in his mouth does it feel cold or warm? He got colostrum? Sound rattly when he breathes?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Dehydrated? Do the skin test...pinch up a small amount of skin. does it stay "tented" or slip back into place? If he is dehydrated, he won't want to eat. Best way to get fluids into him is IV...I usually take mine to the vet and he'll give them fluids. Doesn't cost much, but you're pushing after hours now depending where you live.


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

kccjer said:


> Is he warm? When you put your finger in his mouth does it feel cold or warm? He got colostrum? Sound rattly when he breathes?


He got colostrum 
Not rattly
Mouth is warm

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

kccjer said:


> Dehydrated? Do the skin test...pinch up a small amount of skin. does it stay "tented" or slip back into place? If he is dehydrated, he won't want to eat. Best way to get fluids into him is IV...I usually take mine to the vet and he'll give them fluids. Doesn't cost much, but you're pushing after hours now depending where you live.


Skin slips right back into place

I've been giving him milk (from mom) every few hours about 5 syringes full (3cc)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

I guess he was up walking while I ran to the store.



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Most of the time, kids this age that are failing are not getting enough to eat. If he is warm, he needs tubed more colostrum/milk. If he is cold, he needs warmed up and then tubed.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

How often are you feeding him, what are you feeding him, and how much? When he was born was he active and nursing on his own or has he been like this since birth?


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Eyes twitching? Rolling? Mean anything?
Does it off and on
This morning he was panting?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Tenacross said:


> Most of the time, kids this age that are failing are not getting enough to eat. If he is warm, he needs tubed more colostrum/milk. If he is cold, he needs warmed up and then tubed.


How much milk should I give and how often?
I'm guessing he's not much more than a pound

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

We must be communicating telepathically because every time I post questions you've posted answers while I was typing


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

chelsboers said:


> How often are you feeding him, what are you feeding him, and how much? When he was born was he active and nursing on his own or has he been like this since birth?


Not active from the beginning but seems to be getting worse

Giving moms milk- I'm milking her and syringe feeding it immediately
Every few hours about 5 syringe fulls (3cc each)

He is warm- under heat lamp

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

chelsboers said:


> We must be communicating telepathically because every time I post questions you've posted answers while I was typing


 I'm trying to be quick! I want this little guy to make it

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

He needs more to eat. 15 cc every few hours is not enough.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I really wish I had some advice but I've never with this type of thing before.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He needs an ounce of milk every couple hours. One ounce is 30 cc.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I found this thread, maybe it can help also
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/weak-kid-what-do-164828/


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

I've given about that I guess. I'd say a little shy of 2 oz
Sorry it's kinda hectic and scary 







This is what I'm using

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

He's almost dead
Keeps stopping breathing


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

I rub him and he starts again
Doing this for last 5 mins
He has zero strength


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Needs more milk per serving if he makes it. Tummy should feel firm but not pouched out after feeding.

Keep dripping milk in, if he is swallowing.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm sorry. If its a 3cc syringe he should be getting 10 of them every couple hours as Ksalvagno suggusted. 

Good luck I'm sorry he isn't doing well.


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Tummy feels firm 
He's still fighting!
I'll be shocked if he survives but he is trying


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

A local rancher I know will pick up calves by the hind legs and swings them around a few times gently. He said they sometimes don't get all the mucus out of their lungs and they'll have trouble breathing. Just hold him upside down until he cries a few times. It's worth a shot.
And some molasses or honey on his tongue will give him some calories for energy. Good luck .


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Keep working on him. As long as he is fighting, there is hope.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Btw the calves are a few days old, not newborns. He said sometimes you have to drain them more


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Will check back later. Praying


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

He's still fighting!
I thought he would be dead by now


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

I hung him upside down 
He doesn't cry at all- he is really weak


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Should I feed him every hour if he keeps fighting?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Got any whiskey? A tsp of whiskey in sone warm milk. Quick energy...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Has he pooped? He could be plugged up.


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

kccjer said:


> Got any whiskey? A tsp of whiskey in sone warm milk. Quick energy...


Really? Even with the stuff I allready gave?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

goathiker said:


> Has he pooped? He could be plugged up.


Yes black yesterday, haven't seen poop today but he has peed

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

imbossofchaos said:


> Really? Even with the stuff I allready gave?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


If he were mine....yes.


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Can you take his temperature? Also, do you have a weak kid syringe and a weak kid tube? He definitely needs to be eating more. When you put the dropper in his mouth, is he swallowing it or are you just shooting it down his throat like a drench?


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

He is swallowing


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

That's a good sign. Do you have a bottle and nipple that you could use for him?


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

If he did have fluid in his lungs how do you get it out?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Should I give him some power punch?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Where did I go wrong? What should I have done differently?

When worse comes to worse I would like to at least know what to do better next time!

Can I get the Bose from a vet without having a sick goat?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

I had a kid aspirate recently. March 19th of this year, to be exact. He was weak at birth, had no interest in drinking, etc. However, he had a very difficult time breathing and has a very raspy sound to his breathing and in my understanding your kid is not breathing raspy, correct?


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Nubian_Nut said:


> I had a kid aspirate recently. March 19th of this year, to be exact. He was weak at birth, had no interest in drinking, etc. However, he had a very difficult time breathing and has a very raspy sound to his breathing and in my understanding your kid is not breathing raspy, correct?


If I put my ear on his lungs I can hear little crackles every now and then but it's not consistent 
Did yours survive?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Does he ever gasp like he's having trouble breathing? Yes, thankfully my little guy survived. You can read his story that I posted on here through this link: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/story-samson-pic-heavy-164911/


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I read through this post and it seems you just have a weak kid..you didn't do anything wrong..feeding and keeping them warm. a bit of vitamins..there is not a lot more that can be done..if he has a heart issue or underdeveloped lungs...he will have a fight to fight...

always get a temp...if its under 100 degrees you need to warm him up before giving milk...
feeding on a regular schedule is important so his energy stays level..

best wishes!!


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Nubian_Nut said:


> Does he ever gasp like he's having trouble breathing? Yes, thankfully my little guy survived. You can read his story that I posted on here through this link: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/story-samson-pic-heavy-164911/


Ill read it now, not gasping but he does stop breathing for awhile and start again but it's all in a calm manner. 
Honestly I'm just waiting for him to die but every so often he gets a look in his eyes that's says I'm trying!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

I agree that it sounds more like a weak kid than an aspirated kid. My kid it was obvious he aspirated. He'd take big gasping breaths and wheezed when he breathed. Sometimes he'd have a fit where he'd gasp and stop breathing all together before taking another huge gasp and starting to breathe again. I don't think that's the case with your kid, especially since you said his eyes rolled back. I'm really hoping he pulls through for you :hug:


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

happybleats said:


> I read through this post and it seems you just have a weak kid..you didn't do anything wrong..feeding and keeping them warm. a bit of vitamins..there is not a lot more that can be done..if he has a heart issue or underdeveloped lungs...he will have a fight to fight...
> 
> always get a temp...if its under 100 degrees you need to warm him up before giving milk...
> feeding on a regular schedule is important so his energy stays level..
> ...


His rectal temp is at 102.0

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

temp is good! just know if he doesnt make it..you did all you could for him..sometimes they have something wrong we cant see...:tears:


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Poor mom! Her utter is so full. Should I milk her?



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Glad he is still fighting. I am still praying


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you guys! I just hate that I can't do something else for him! 
We've waited so long for these babies 
She had triplets the first came out dead and now this poor guy! It's just heart breaking!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Glad he is still fighting. I am still praying


Thank you!!! It means a lot!
I hope someday I can repay all this support to some rookie long after I'm experienced!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..milk mom out.....is she still nursing one kid?


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes she is still nursing the little doeling


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good at least she has her for now : ) do milk her if her udder is too full..

best wishes


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

It's been 3 hours since I gave him the nutri drench
Should I give him more? Should I switch and try the power punch?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think both products are pretty much the same...Im not sure I would give more right now...could cause the runs..I would give it twice daily...
Have you tried B complex?


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

happybleats said:


> I think both products are pretty much the same...Im not sure I would give more right now...could cause the runs..I would give it twice daily...
> Have you tried B complex?


I got about 4-5 cups of milk! She cut me off lol her utter is still super full! But she won't let me have any more.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

I haven't given bcomplex. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..they can be stubborn..you may need to get some one to hold her to get her some relief...


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

I honestly can't believe he is still alive!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

happybleats said:


> lol..they can be stubborn..you may need to get some one to hold her to get her some relief...


My oldest son held her and we put her on the milk stand. She just completely pinched off the milk! I've never seen her do that before!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like a fighter...but he still has a long way to go...but we are all pulling for you and him

if you have B complex...I would give him 1/2 cc sub Q...

how is his suck reflex? if its weak..try putting honey on your finger and placing it on the back of his tongue to stimulate the sucking reflex...do this several times before his next meal...have honey on the nipple of a bottle ready...once he gets going strong on your honey finger slip the bottle in..the honey will be boost for him and encourage that sucking..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

the key is to get her to relax...get her on the table...with a little grain...brush her and talk soft to her...milk some until she refuses..then brush some more talk some more...milk some more...usually his works and they let loose...
I have a FF saanen who is not very tame...she will refuse to bring her milk down...It takes time but I do this brush talk milk..it helps..


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I had a lamb like that several years ago and in addition to the meds and warmth and bottle, we put her in an arm sling and carried her 24/7 like a baby. I guess hearing our heart beat and feeling our body made her want to live and fight. She mad a full recovery, last year she gave me a baby boy and this year she gave me twins.
I don't know if this would help your little guy but is sure couldn't hurt. Here is a pix of my son playing video games with her in the sling.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

If you can take 2 cc of each of the following items. Strong coffee, whisky and Karo syrup. Mix if we'll. Take 1 cc and give it to this little one. It should help perk him up. Give another 1 cc an hour later. 
Great job in everything you are doing. Just remember we try but can't save them all.


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

I have this is it any thing helpful?








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

I have coffee and whiskey 
No Karo syrup or honey
I gave him a ts of whiskey mixed with milk it seemed to make him worse?
Should I try coffee whiskey and milk?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Also how often should I milk mama?
Last year I didn't milk her at all until I separated baby's. Her utter was never this big!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

I forgot to tell you guys he popped on me black about an hour ago


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

I have vit b in a white pill could I smash it up and mix it in?
B1 I think- the one that turns food into energy


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

He pooped again








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

that black poop is his first poop..thats good...
the dextrose is fine...just a tiny bit on his tongue


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

He just pooped more! A lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thats great...all that poop may have been making him ill..it can become toxic ...I didnt even think to ask if he had pooped!! this is encouraging!


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

That's his 3rd poop in the last few hours 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good maybe cleaning out will help him feel better...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I would do a bit of the coffee to see if that will jumpstart him. No more whiskey if he didn't respond well the first time.


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

He keeps dieing and coming back!
No breathing no heartbeat
Then starts all over again


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Well I'm so sad to say he took his last breath. 
He kept dying and coming back again for about 40 mins!
Once he was forsure dead his stomach swelled instantly. Why?

Thank you guys so much for all your support!
Please tell me the little girl will be ok!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

So sorry..... You tried so hard, and sounded like u did all u could. Hugs


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I am still kinda new at this but if I were to guess, I would think it was some sort of digestive disorder like a sever case of enterotoxemia. Judging by the temps, I wouldn't think it was an infection nor hypothermia.
If it were my baby, I would definitely investigate and research to prevent it from happening in the future.
I am so sorry for your loss. I've been there a couple of times and I know this is heart breaking. :'(


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry you lost him. You did everything you could and did a great job at it. It's not fun to lose them, but there must have been something wrong internally. So sorry for you and your doe :hug:


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Little doeling is doing great so far up and moving around following mama. 

I'm so scared for my next doe now! She's due any day! She's a ff. 

How often should I milk snow white?
Her utter is so full!

Where on earth do I order selenium and vit e?

Can I give it to every newborn just to be safe?

My house is destroyed and I have poision oak in my eyes! I'm so heartbroken don't know how to find the will to deal with anything! This is definitely the "cons" of being a goat owner!



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Also could you give the power punch to the moms when there in labor to help them?
What about the newborns if I don't have selenium and vit e yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss! It was heartbreaking to follow your post. You did amazing trying to save this little one..HuGs!:-(


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

dnchck said:


> So very sorry for your loss! It was heartbreaking to follow your post. You did amazing trying to save this little one..HuGs!:-(


Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe,,Im so sorry,,I was encouraged that he was pooping....My guess would be he didn't poop for so long that toxcity set in...but without a necropsy its all a guess....he could have had something wrong from day one..again I am very sorry....

for mom...milk her twice daily until her doe is taking care of excess...
order selenium Vit e gel from Jeffers...and yes..babies can get a pea size at birth...
mom can have a squirt or two of powder punch..it wont hurt...

for poison oak..find a bar of plain lye soap...suds up and put on the area ( avoid getting in the eye) and let the suds dry...
or if you have access to Ess. Oils...
Lemongrass, clove and Eucalyptus on the bottom of your feet..should help dry things up quick...
Peppermint on sight works as well too..and Lavender can be soothing...


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss. You did a great job trying to help him. I would find a vet who will sell you Bose for the selenium. Give your other pregnant doe a shot asap. I give mine a shot 30 days prior to due date. I would also give a dose to doeling- 1/4- 1/2 cc. And to her mother.


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Oh, I am so sorry for your loss. You did a great job trying to help him. I would find a vet who will sell you Bose for the selenium. Give your other pregnant doe a shot asap. I give mine a shot 30 days prior to due date. I would also give a dose to doeling- 1/4- 1/2 cc. And to her mother.


Bose for the selenium? I'm confused

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

happybleats said:


> awe,,Im so sorry,,I was encouraged that he was pooping....My guess would be he didn't poop for so long that toxcity set in...but without a necropsy its all a guess....he could have had something wrong from day one..again I am very sorry....
> 
> for mom...milk her twice daily until her doe is taking care of excess...
> order selenium Vit e gel from Jeffers...and yes..babies can get a pea size at birth...
> ...


Is this it?








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

I ordered 2 express shipping still takes 1-7days
Hopefully it gets here quick!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

imbossofchaos said:


> Bose for the selenium? I'm confused
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


BoSe is selenium. But you have to get it from the vet.

Sorry you lost him.


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok so Bose is just injectable selenium then? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok now I'm learning things!
Thank you all again!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Could this work????








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Also found this and this
Am I getting some where???














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That little black and white baby is a doll!!..mom looks good too...

on the pills...you can use them in a pinch, im not sure how much to give in that form. I
njectable B complex is better for goats. They dont loose as much as it is processed through the rumen....You can get it from tractor supply...
Selenium Vit E gel is good...use it once a month...BoSe is injectable Selenium used once or twice a year...do not over dose either one...
the molasses looks good : )


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry you lost him but you did a great job doing all you could. We can't save them all and that is so hard. 
Make sure you are selenium Def area. You don't have to get organic molasses. Any molasses is fine. 
Don't panic not all kidding are that hard. 
That baby is so darn adorable


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks guys! 
I'm scared for the little girl.
How active should she be?
She plays around but sleeps a lot
She's still falling a lot and hanging her head when she gets tired.
If I remember correctly her baby's from last year seemed to make huge strides every day!
She only nurses for a few secs takes a break then nurses a few sec takes a break then she will lay down and sleep as if it takes up all her energy.
I gave her some molasses on her tongue and she started jumping around for a few mins.
I also gave her a squirt if the nutri drench.
Her belly seems good firm.
Her temp is at 103.5
Her poop was yellow this morning. 


I don't want to be negative but I'm thinking maybe something was wrong with all of the babies. (Maybe I'm just freeking out?)

We don't have any vets open until Monday! 
I've ordered the selenium gel but it's going to take awhile before it gets here.

She was born Thursday morning around 9:00-10:00 am

It seems like she should be more active to me! I remember her baby's last year climbing logs and falling but getting back up trying again on day 2!
They also seemed to be aggressive while eating and had a lot of life in them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you sure they have been nursing ok? Are you sure mom has milk and it is coming out ok?


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes, she has a TON of milk it's coming out great, I've been milking her to relieve her

Baby seems to be getting milk out fine


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I bet they are selenium deficient. Google selenium deficiency in goats and see if the symptoms match up to all of yours. If you can get Bose on Monday, it will work faster than the gel you ordered. The sooner you get selenium in them, the sooner she will get stronger.

The only other thing would be if she is getting too much milk and has floppy kid syndrome. You can read about that too. Www.tennesseemeatgoats.com has a ton of great health articles.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would take her to the vet for a check up tomorrow...make sure her heart rate if good...WBC is normal...ect....ask for BoSe shot for her...

today when she is all done eating..go feel her tummy...it should be firm..not hard...not pooching and not sunken...she may not be as active because she doesn't have a playmate to run and jump with...


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

She is doing much better this morning!!!!
She's jumping in a log and wagging her tail! She's feeling good this morning!!!! 
Hooray!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good news!!


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Great news!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe too cute!! glad she is doing well


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

happybleats said:


> awe too cute!! glad she is doing well


Me too! I'm still hesitant, she doesn't seem as strong as I remember last years baby's but she is improving! And she's acting like a baby goat, but she definitely sleeps a lot more than I remember the others.
I'm falling in love with her quickly!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

they do grab your heart fast!!!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I am so glad she is doing much better!! She is a sweetheart


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

make up dinner for my hubby and kids for putting up with me for the last month! 
The goats have taken all my attention! 
I think he forgives me ;-)
Pancakes bacon sausage eggs and hash browns ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..beautiful family!!


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh wow, what a gorgeous little girl! Looks like mama is doing well, too. Love the family pictures, I think they forgive you


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

That's my kind of supper! MMM love breakfast foods!


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks guys! ;-)

Mama and baby are doing great!
Baby is getting more and more energy! She doesn't play as much but I think it's because she doesn't have anyone to play with :-(
Ready for the next doe to kid so she can have a friend! Hopefully everything goes well


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

So Sorry you lost him  
Do you feed loose minerals I use mana pro minerals put it on top of grain at both am and night will help get selenium in diet too. Also copper bolus then vit E gell to keep the bolus in rumen to dissolve slow all goats month before breeding 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

cashmere said:


> So Sorry you lost him
> Do you feed loose minerals I use mana pro minerals put it on top of grain at both am and night will help get selenium in diet too. Also copper bolus then vit E gell to keep the bolus in rumen to dissolve slow all goats month before breeding
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yes I use purina goat minerals, which was recommended to me. Do you think maybe it's not sufficient?

What and how is copper blous?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Purina has a lot of salt in it, and not as much mineral as other brands . The salt is used to keep them from eating too much. Soo in my opinion sweetlix is a better choice it had less salt and more copper. A copper bolus is a pill capsule that has little copper rods in it that lodges in the rumen, it slowly dissolves releasing somewhat steady amounts of copper.


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Darlaj said:


> Purina has a lot of salt in it, and not as much mineral as other brands . The salt is used to keep them from eating too much. Soo in my opinion sweetlix is a better choice it had less salt and more copper. A copper bolus is a pill capsule that has little copper rods in it that lodges in the rumen, it slowly dissolves releasing somewhat steady amounts of copper.


Sounds great! Can I get both at tractor supply?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Tractor supply here does not handle sweetlix or copper bolus. I order copasure copper bolus from Jeffers. If you have a farm co-op or farm bureau locally, they usually handle sweetlix and even copper boluses too.


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok I'll call around and see what I can find. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

